# [gelöst]xine-lib und transcode libgomp.la

## flammenflitzer

```
media-video/transcode-1.0.7  USE="-3dnow X a52 (-altivec) dv dvd extrafilters* fame iconv imagemagick jpeg lzo mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg network nuv* ogg -oss quicktime sdl sse sse2 theora truetype v4l2 vorbis xml xvid"
```

```
../../libtool: line 6419: cd: usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4: No such file or directory                                                                    

libtool: link: warning: cannot determine absolute directory name of `usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4'                                                       

/bin/grep: usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgomp.la: No such file or directory                                                                            

/bin/sed: can't read usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgomp.la: No such file or directory                                                                  

libtool: link: `usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgomp.la' is not a valid libtool archive                                                                  

make[2]: *** [xineplug_decode_image.la] Fehler 1                                 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.3/src/libxinevdec'                                              

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1                                            

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.3/src'                                                          

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1                                               

 *                                                                               

 * ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1 failed.
```

```
media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa (-altivec) (-arts%) css -directfb dts dxr3 -esd -fbcon flac -gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 -jack libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl -oss pulseaudio (-real) samba sdl -speex theora truetype v4l vcd (-vidix) (-vis) vorbis wavpack (-win32codecs) xcb xinerama xv xvmc"
```

```
../libtool: line 6427: cd: usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4: No such file or directory                                                                       

libtool: link: warning: cannot determine absolute directory name of `usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4'                                                       

/bin/grep: usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgomp.la: No such file or directory                                                                            

/bin/sed: can't read usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgomp.la: No such file or directory                                                                  

libtool: link: `usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgomp.la' is not a valid libtool archive                                                                  

make[3]: *** [import_im.la] Fehler 1                                             

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.7/work/transcode-1.0.7/import'                                                             

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1                                            

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.7/work/transcode-1.0.7/import'                                                             

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1                                            

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.7/work/transcode-1.0.7'                                                                    

make: *** [all] Fehler 2                                                         

 *                                                                               

 * ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.0.7 failed.
```

```
media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9  USE="X bzip2 corefonts djvu -doc fontconfig fpx graphviz gs hdri jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms -nocxx openexr openmp perl png -q32 -q8 raw svg tiff truetype wmf xml zlib"
```

habe ich neu compilliert.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)                                                   

=================================================================                

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                          

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Nov 2009 10:30:01 +0000                               

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28                                                     

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.9-r1                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1                                                    

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                    

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                    

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r1                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                      

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                               

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                        

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                     

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                      

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                   

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                          

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                     

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                            

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                      

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                          

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"               

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                          

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                 

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"                                             

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                    

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"                                                                    

LANG="de_DE.utf8"                                                                

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"                                                              

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                

LINGUAS="de"                                                                     

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                   

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                           

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                     

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                        

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                           

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local"                                      

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                   

USE="64bit X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi alsa amd64 amrnb archive automount avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli colordiff consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbus dhcp disk-partition dolby-record-switch dri dts dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr eds emboss emovix encode evo exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipod ipv6 java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ldap libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors mad matroska md5sum mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nemesi nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png pnm ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline recode reflection rtc sdl session shorten spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd test theora thunar tiff transcode truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis winbind x264 xanim xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard joystick mouse virtualbox vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l v4l2 vesa vga fbdev virtualbox"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Nov 11, 2009 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Dann hast du den Bugreport aber nicht ganz (aufmersam) gelesen (man wird auf der Suche nach "ALL libgomp" wg. DUP da hingeleitet).

1) rebuild gcc (!!!)

2) rebuild imagemagick

Dann vllt. noch transcode.

In jedem Fall sollte es dann wieder klappen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
 lafilefixer --justfixit
```

hat geholfen. Danke

----------

